

Ember.js Getting Started Guide - tomdale
http://emberjs.com/guides/getting-started/

======
d0m
This is awesome, will read it later on and post back. But just by a glimpse
over it, it seems to answer questions I had when I started out (and which I
had to learn the hard way.) Thasnks

------
Kudos
I've been waiting for this, looking forward to getting stuck into it.

------
jawong
This is has been necessary for the ... eversincesproutcore. The weeks I've
spent learning ember will now be compressed into days for noobs. Jealous.

------
tmzt
Is {{input type=checkbox}} replacing {{view Ember.Checkbox}} which is used in
the tutorial?

